# Eureka hops



## beerbrewer76543 (6/7/17)

Has anyone tried eureka hops?

Bit of info from: 

http://www.hopslist.com/hops/dual-purpose-hops/eureka/




Navigation

*Eureka*


With similarities to Simcoe® and Summit™ hops, Eureka is a fairly new variety with very strong bittering qualities and a complex and robust flavor and aroma profile. It is said to impart flavors of citrus, resin, tropical and dark fruit along with aromas of grapefruit rind, citrus and tangerine. It is the progeny of varietals Apollo and Merkur.

Also Known As EXP #: 05256, Exp Pine Fruit
Characteristics Falvors of citrus, peach and pine, aromas of stone fruit and mandarin
Purpose Bittering & Aroma
Alpha Acid Composition 18%-19%
Beta Acid Composition 5%-6%
Co-Humulone Composition 27%
Country
Cone Size
Cone Density
Seasonal Maturity
Yield Amount
Growth Rate
Resistant to
Susceptible to
Storability
East of Harvest
Total Oil Composition 3.10 mL/100g
Myrcene Oil Composition 43%
Humulene Oil Composition 29.8%
Caryophyllene Oil 0.2%
Farnesene Oil
Substitutes
Style Guide Imperial India Pale Ale, India Pale Ale, American Ales, American Red, Saison


----------



## c3lls (13/7/17)

Have a pale with them fermenting currently, used these and crosby #4 as an 'experimental hop' brew. Took a sample last night and it had a very strong onion/garlic taste, which I believe is dimethyl trisulphide (DMTS) - http://www.flavoractiv.com/products/onion-beer-flavour-standard/. According to that page it's normally purged by CO2 during fermentation, which I'm hoping will happen because frankly it tastes like shit currently.

Googling the onion/garlic taste points almost exclusively to summit hops, so maybe that's what they mean by 'similarities to summit'

FWIW hop schedule was:

5 g Eureka (Experimental Pine Fruit) Pellet 17.6 Boil 60 min 10.41
10 g Crosby Experimental Hop #4 Pellet 7.4 Boil 15 min 4.35
5 g Eureka (Experimental Pine Fruit) Pellet 17.6 Boil 15 min 5.17
20 g Crosby Experimental Hop #4 Pellet 7.4 Whirlpool at 75 °C 20 min 6.44
10 g Eureka (Experimental Pine Fruit) Pellet 17.6 Whirlpool at 75 °C 20 min 7.65
30 g Crosby Experimental Hop #4 Pellet 7.4 Dry Hop 3 days
10 g Eureka (Experimental Pine Fruit) Pellet 17.6 Dry Hop 3 days


----------



## c3lls (13/7/17)

I'll try to remember to update this once it's ready.


----------



## c3lls (28/7/17)

Alrighty, it's still a bit green, but the onion/garlic flavor has mellowed out reasonably. It's still there, but it kind of blends into a 'dankiness' if you will... It's not too bad, I think the Crosby #4 are underwhelming/not a great pair for this hop. Overall it's just a bit of dank-ass pale ale. Oh and pine is present, it's just not being balanced I think...

I don't have an awesome palette (and I've had a couple of beers already), but I do get that resiny characteristic, dark fruits not wrong, not much citrus if any. If I brew with this again, which I probably will as I still have a fair chunk, I'd probably limit it to a single late addition at around 10g and pair it with with something like citra/cascade/mosaic.


----------



## beerbrewer76543 (1/8/17)

I've got a red ipa with Eureka fermenting at the moment. I'll have to report back in a few weeks when it's ready to drink. 

90% pale ale malt
10% caraaroma 
25g Eureka at FWH 
50g Eureka at flame out 
50g Eureka at 5 days dry hop 
1469 yeast (top cropped from last batch)
OG 1060
FG 1014
ABV 6%
IBU 46
EBC 36


----------

